# So whats prepared for your dog tomorrow? :)



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I decided to give Jasper a Cornish hen stuffed with sweet potatoes along with pumpkin loaf pie (a slice of pumkin pie loaf from Starbucks along with some canned pumpkin, and cool whip on top) Jasper LOVES pumpkin loaf, in fact, that is one of his nicknames! Everyone should post pics tomorrow of their dogs' dinner tomorrow!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

he's going to eat like the first thanksgiving... Venison! :lol:

we decided that tobi and i will be joining my gf up in Kentucky after all so I'm not quite sure what kind of leftovers we might slip him :wink:

Sounds like Jasper, is going to eat like a king!!! :becky:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Annie has a duck stuffed with bison sitting in the fridge. Yes, she will eat the whole 6-8ish lbs of it. Have I mentioned her metabolism?!
The rest of them have fryer chickens stuffed with bison waiting. None of them are as NUTS about Duck as Annie, and I am out of wild ones, and store bought Duck is too expensive ($16-$20/ bird) to justify buying it for everyone.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

The ferrets are going to be having rabbit and duck chunks with some beef heart, liver, and kidney... the dogs each have a cornish hen stuffed with tripe and chicken hearts!!! (I got the idea from Abi, from a post a while back!)


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Cayenne is having rabbit and Leo is having goat...nothing special just their normal food. Can't splurge with these dogs as they are too sensitive skin and ear wise.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Sprocket is getting a whole Teal (skinned and gutted but organs in place)

Mikey is getting a Sprig (gutted, skinned)

Gunner is getting a Spoon (gutted, skinned)

I'm also going to give them some of their regular meal if they are still hungry 

ETA - great idea guys! I'm definitely stuffing the ducks with something!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I went all lazy.....they will all be getting at least a couple ribs, along with a lamb lung split between them(THANKS LIZ!!!:biggrin Turkey heart, and maybe a turkey neck...depending on the dog!:smile:

Im glad to hear that someone(or more then one) used my stuffed bird idea.....I wish I had the energy to!!LOL


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I wanted to get Cornish game hens but they were out. So everyone is getting turkey breast and lamb stew meat. It's extremely rare that they get lamb besides hearts and liver so it should be a treat .


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

It's not thanksgiving here but Deeks just happens to have a Cornish Game Hen thawing in the fridge for tomorrow anyway  He'll get that in the evening and some liver and kidney in the morning.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We scored a whole deer carcass that the girls will all eat off of tomorrow...they are fasting tonight to prepare :wink: 

We will take photos and video :thumb:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Room service.


----------



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

Since my kids are just starting they'll get their usual turkey necks and chicken legs for Thanksgiving. I've got some pig ears in the freezer for Christmas already since they should be introduced to pork by then.

Kbug


----------



## JoeynZoey (Apr 25, 2011)

I told my mother before she begins preparing the turkey, to take out the organs and heart for Zoey. I'll also be picking up either just a few lamb pieces or duck we'll see what they have. Nothing of superb splurging I suppose.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ok. kidding.

my dogs will be feasting on quail stuffed with turkey gizzards.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

Goose neck, moose stew meat and some sardines


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Turkey stuffed with turkey liver and gizzards and steamed pumpkin.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Paws&Tails said:


> Turkey stuffed with turkey liver and gizzards and steamed pumpkin.


i am having something similar for dinner


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

didn't do anything special for Loki. he'll get some turkey.
we have several racks of lamb cooked. i'll cut some meat
of off them and give him some.


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

twotonelover said:


> Goose neck, moose stew meat and some sardines


Wow, I want to live at your house! Sonya is just getting some duck. Maybe I'll wrap it around a fish head or something lol


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Our boys are splitting a 12 lb turkey. We are doing a gorge type meal as well. while we eat our turkey they will be out back in the rain (Buck loves mud) with theirs. We will probably end up sitting on the porch out in the rain with them. Hahaha


----------



## Rdawson (Jun 1, 2011)

Our dogs are getting to split a hog head and some turkey.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Lola is still eating 3 meals per day so for her her morning meal she had pork neck. It was her first time eating pork so I am hoping she handles it well. Her midday meal was chicken gizzard and for dinner she had chicken neck. I am doing bone heavy to avoid diarrhea from the pork.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Lamb ribs and beef liver for breakfast, and they split a large deer roast for dinner. The deer roast was from my uncle from his last year stuff, so it was a very good cut of meat.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

It's late but here it is!!!!! It looks gross but he said it was good... he LOVED the pumpkin loaf pie.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Well you all know the REAL (ie Canadian :wink thanksgiving was last month.. but they got lamb for it. Yesterday they just got their usual chicken leg!


----------

